

Twitter developers, entrepreneurs - meetup in SF 12/7, and NYC 12/10 - lsemel
http://realtimeboozenyc.eventbrite.com/

======
lsemel
SF - 12/7 <http://realtimebooze.eventbrite.com/>

NY - 12/10 <http://realtimeboozenyc.eventbrite.com/>

